# Starting wood elves



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

After much thought and deliberation i have decided i want to start a WE army, basing it around the plastic models, beginning with the battalion since most people say it is the best choice  

I have also heard that there is going to be a new army book in 2011, so i was thinking of keeping my force to a minimum, around the 750pt mark

Any thoughts welcome


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yup they are slated for a new armybook some time in 2011, as far as I know 2nd half is more likely but one of the rumour mongers might be able to help further. Another guy asked a similar question a month or so ago actually.

Glade guard are good, so are dryads; most of the metal models are likely to be slated for new models sooner or later (particularly the plastic/metal combos) across all of the ranges, but the Asrai particularly so. A lot of the metal models are very old, some weathering that timeframe better than others (waywatchers are looking good for their age where as treekin are almost universally disliked). A new book wil always bring releases too.

In essence, if you can hold off before blowing lots of moolah then do, but if you want to buy models pick what you like/is plastic/functions reasonably well and is likely to remain a 'core' part of the armybook (i.e. stuff like dryads and gg that are unlikely to be removed from play anytime soon).

Your plan to stay plastic and base it around the battalion is a smart move, just try to avoid stuff like treekin and wild riders until they get re-done and you are good to go.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Most rumours say Tomb Kings and some say Orks and Goblins are due for a update next... now sure about Wood Elves, so if they are, it won't be until at least Q3 next year.


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tips  

Was thinking of doing some nice conversions, i was also thinking of doing some scenery to go with them (e.g. paint the dryads the same as the scenery trees


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Check the GW website, theres an article, well, Dryad Gallery, that may give you an idea how to paint your Dryads as different trees...

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...ndex=1&aId=1700004&multiPageMode=true&start=2


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Probably the best aspect of the WE army (if you wanna stay heavy plastic) is that their rank and file troops can be modified and painted to act as your heroes and/or lords. Since all WE (including wizards) can carry bows a few extra bits can change a GG or GR into a spellsinger or fighty lord. I haven't tried it yet, but I think you should be able to construct a decent treekin from multiple dryads (mine are made from Woodland Scenics plastic trees with some dryad bits). I've also considered popping off my warhawk riders and ,magnetizing them so I can use my warhawks as Giant Eagles if I so desire (they're about the same size). Of course I've replaces the ugly metal riders with glade guards.


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

Good ideas 

i agree that the warhawk riders aren't the prettiest models GW have made, switching it with a GG sounds like a nice plan, hadnt thought of that 

thanks guys


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You've half got me considering them now for my second army now I've got my 2000 points of Ogre's... lol.

Something about a tree-kin army appeals to my sense of humour and geekiness. lol.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Something about a tree-kin army appeals to my sense of humour and geekiness. lol.


I'd hold out for plastic treekin personally, those metal ones are fugly. I have seen some attempts at conversions but nothing convincing enough to want to copy, though I do keep looking on the off chance.


----------



## lturismo (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with the suggestion to pile up on Glade Guard and Dryads. You can make a very effective MSU army with them alone and a few heroes.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

for starting wood elves, i'm using mostly small units of glade guard, dryads, a treeman and a lv2 wizard. at my local store there is a campaign going on and to everyone's suprise, i'm clearing the table in most my games.

the important thing with many small units is that wood elf core units are about 130 points, and so are expendable.

i've just tried out the warhawk riders, and a unit of 3 with a champion is only a few points more than a unit of 5 glade riders, and they can kill things in close combat, which is something glade riders usually fail at. you get 7 strength 4 attacks, and stomp, so it'll handle any shooters, war machines.

or my favorite thing with them, wizard assassins, charge the unit with the wizard, target the wizard, kill him, and the hit and run outta there.

but for small games under 1000 points wood elves are very effective.


----------

